# Bands that sounds like...



## cambece (Dec 6, 2005)

Im trying to find more bands that sounds like panic at the disco and fall out boy, can someone help me out or atleast point me in the right direction?

Cambece


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sorry man i cant cause im CLASSIC ROCK ALL THE WAY


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> sorry man i cant cause im CLASSIC ROCK ALL THE WAY


 :rock: WAY TO GO!!! :rock:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

> sorry man i cant cause im CLASSIC ROCK ALL THE WAY


Ahmen to that!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

:rock: METALLICA :rock:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Metallica SUCKS!!! AC/DC All the way man 8) 8)


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm gonna have to go with 50 cent and youngbloodz!!! Rap is the real way to music.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

HonkerExpress said:


> Metallica SUCKS!!! AC/DC All the way man 8) 8)


DING DING DING We have a winner!!! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

GUNS N ROSES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

List of genre(sp) band song. list yours heres mine.
1.Classic rock - AC/DC- TNT
2.New age rock-Disturbed-Ten thousand fists
3.Metal-Iron Maiden-Holy smoke
4.contry-Jason Aldean-Hicktown
5.Rap- :eyeroll:- uke: 
6.Alternative rock-Turbonegro-The age of pamparius(great song)

Check em out. :thumb:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Toby keith man!!!! :rock: none of that rap bullcrap uke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Praiser the lord for those of you that hate Rap


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

rap...............................sucks my balls!
classic rock kills everything...so does metal.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

For you AC/DC fans...........which I am a huge one of.....Theres a band that comes to POVS in Andover MN they are outta Texas, they are a AC/DC Tribute band, they are AWESOME!!!!! I have seen them twice there, and its well worth the trip heres their site..... and no I am not affiliated with them...

backinblack.info


----------



## cambece (Dec 6, 2005)

Sweet deal guys, i dig all that music.

Cambece


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

Metallica
ACDC
Godsmack
GNR
Zeppelin
KISS
Floyd
Sabbath

Can you really pick just one??? :beer:


----------

